# [SOLVED] CPU overheating and causing computer to shut down



## Patate50 (Aug 3, 2011)

Hi folks, 

I tried to find an answer to my problem but did not find it anywhere, so please forgive if a similar problem is posted elsewhere. 

Here is my issue. 

I have a E8400 processor overheating while playing Crysis 2 and, of course, my computer shuts down when the processor reaches about 100 degree C (after 5-15min of playing). I have monitored my temperature with SpeedFan and it is always the same pattern: the processor starts around 40 deg then go up about 100 deg and shuts down the computer. 

I knew that the thermal compound was poorly applied so I decided to re-apply it. I cleaned up the heatsink and CPU with isopropyl alcohol (99%) and a lens cloth and re-applied Arctic Silver 5 following artic silver instructions. 

My computer is up and running again but is worst than before. Yes the temperature rises slowerly and is more stable but instead of shuting down around 100 deg, it shuts down around 70 deg now... 

I checked and the mounting is fine, pins are well pushed in, there is no dust anywhere. 

Anybody has an idea on what it could be? 

Thanks a lot! 

CPU E8400 not OC'd 
MoBo P5Q-Pro 
RAM 4Gig 
Video Card ATI HD4850 
PSU 900W
Win 7


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: CPU overheating and causing computer to shut down*

If the fan is operating normally then the HS has to to mounted incorrectly. Nothing else would cause such a high CPU temp assuming the paste was applied properly. Is this the stock heatsink? Has the CPU always gotten this hot or is this something new?


----------



## Patate50 (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: CPU overheating and causing computer to shut down*

Thanks for the reply JMPC

The HS is mounted correctly, I double checked it. Also, there is no dust around.

Yes it is the stock HS.

I have never had this problem before. This appeared with Crysis 2. 

I could not tell you if the CPU was getting that hot before since I was monitoring my temps back then. However, I would assume that it was getting that a very hot since it is typical for E8400. 

What I do not understand right now is that the Tjunction seems to have dropped to around 70 deg instead of 100 deg.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: CPU overheating and causing computer to shut down*

Asus has a program called Asus probe, should be on your motherboard cd install it and see what temps it reports and do not have speed fan running.

Also to help narrow this down enter bios and report the temps 

What psu is that you are using?

What is your case fan setup? Witch way are the blowing?


----------



## David Mo (Jun 27, 2011)

*Re: CPU overheating and causing computer to shut down*

Your heatsink is blown out and nice and clean...correct?

Your case temperature is not ridiculously hot?

Your fan is running at normal speeds?

You have looked on the backside of the motherboard to confirm your black pins are sticking all the way out of the white pins and that the locks are twisted down correctly?

The only thing left is how the heatsink is sitting on the CPU and how your thermal paste is applied.

How did you apply your thermal paste? You did not try using the factory paste twice, correct?


----------



## Patate50 (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: CPU overheating and causing computer to shut down*

Thanks for the reply. Here are the answers to your questions.


I tried to use Asus Probe program but it seems less occurate than SpeedFan and Temp Core. Prode is always 5 deg less than SpeedFan and Temp Core.

When computer is idling Probe reads 37deg and SpeedFan and Temp Core read 42 deg.

I cannot report temps from BIOS atm since Im at work. But from what I recall it looks like this.

(with SpeedFan)
HD 37
MB 37
Core 42
System 40

I will post accurate results when I get home.

My PSU is OCZ GameXStream 850W.

I dont recall the name of my case (it is quite old) but I have one fan at the front blowing air in. One on the side blowing air in and one at the back blowing air out.

My heatsink is nice and clean and well installed. There is no room for movement and I heard the double click thingy that means the heatsink is properly installed.

My case is not ridiculously hot.

My fans are at normal speed when computer is idling. When playing Crysis 2, all the fans are at max speed.

I applied the new thermal paste according to the instructions given by Arctic Silver on their website. No I did not use the factory thermal paste twice.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: CPU overheating and causing computer to shut down*

Speedfan is for fans and rarely gives accurate Temp/Voltage results. 
How old is the system? If the CPU heatsink is properly secured to the Mobo, it's possible the AS has dried and hardened.
The OCZ PSU is also a possibility if it has some age on it.


----------



## Patate50 (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: CPU overheating and causing computer to shut down*

My system is 2 years old.

My PSU is 1.5 years old since I had problem with my first one.

What do you recommand to use for accurate temps/volt readings instead of SpeedFan?

The thermal paste is brand new and is neither dry nor hard.


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: CPU overheating and causing computer to shut down*

The BIOS is usually the most accurate for volts & temps. Post from there. Ideally your case fan setup should be one in front (intake) and one at the back for exhaust. Your HDD's are a little high temp wise, that's why I'd say install the side fan to the front and see what happens, if anything it could at least bring your HDD temps down a bit and give your system cool air. If your temps ramp up so quickly maybe there is a problem with your heatsink and may require a new one. Crysis 2 is demanding on your CPU, I've seen it on my system as well.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: CPU overheating and causing computer to shut down*

I didn't catch the side fan. They can disrupt the desired front to rear flow of air.


----------



## Patate50 (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: CPU overheating and causing computer to shut down*

Alright,

I am not sure if the side fans disrupt the flow front to back but I moved my side fan to the front. 

Temps from BIOS are:
(2 fans at the front, 1 at the back, 0 on the side)
CPU 50
MB 41

(1 at the front, 1 at the back, 1 on the side)
CPU 50
MB 40

So the results are quite the same so far.

I will try Crysis 2 like this and I will post back the results.


----------



## Patate50 (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: CPU overheating and causing computer to shut down*

Ok,

I have just tried Crysis 2.

Temps get higher quicker with 2 fans at the front and 0 on the side.

I think that the fan on the side helps pushing the cool air coming from the front towards the CPU and cools it down better than 2 fans at the front and 0 on the side.


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: CPU overheating and causing computer to shut down*

At this point I would suggest trying a different heatsink and see if that solves the issue. I never had a problem with the stock HSF on a C2D processor but an aftermarket HS works so much better.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: CPU overheating and causing computer to shut down*

Check your vcore in bios and make sure its set to auto, on auto it should be 1.225 or so, to high vcore can cause issues with stock heatsinks


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: CPU overheating and causing computer to shut down*



JMPC said:


> At this point I would suggest trying a different heatsink and see if that solves the issue. I never had a problem with the stock HSF on a C2D processor but an aftermarket HS works so much better.


Like I also said in post #9, if the temps ramp up so quickly, then it's best to try another heatsink. Like JMPC says as well an aftermarket heatsink works so much better than stock, but normal OEM units under normal conditions should be sufficient.


----------



## Patate50 (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: CPU overheating and causing computer to shut down*

Vcore is set to auto and it is at 1.225V.

I think I try another HS. Maybe the stock HS got some age and is not as good as it was.

Thanks everybody for the answers..really appreciated!

Cheers!


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: CPU overheating and causing computer to shut down*



Patate50 said:


> Vcore is set to auto and it is at 1.225V.
> 
> I think I try another HS. Maybe the stock HS got some age and is not as good as it was.
> 
> ...


Let us know if new heatsink solves the problem.


----------



## Patate50 (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: CPU overheating and causing computer to shut down*

Problem solved with Hyper212+

Thanks!


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: CPU overheating and causing computer to shut down*

Great news sure glad you got it !


----------

